# Benoni Suppliers?



## baksteen8168 (28/5/14)

Morning everyone. I overslept this morning and in the ensuing rush I left my vision spinner and liquids at home... been using the back up battery since yesterday, so it will probably run flat today. 

Does anyone in benoni offer liquid and batteries should I run out of either of these? Don't feel like driving 40km home to fetch my stuff. Hehe

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S3 using Tapatalk.


----------



## RoSsIkId (28/5/14)

There will be a benoni supplier by the end of the week.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## baksteen8168 (28/5/14)

RoSsIkId said:


> There will be a benoni supplier by the end of the week.



Thats good to know.

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S3 using Tapatalk.


----------



## Smokyg (28/5/14)

RoSsIkId said:


> There will be a benoni supplier by the end of the week.



Oooh, more details please? I live in Brentwood park and would love to have someone close selling gear and juice!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (28/5/14)

Smokyg said:


> Oooh, more details please? I live in Brentwood park and would love to have someone close selling gear and juice!


http://www.ecigssa.co.za/forums/Vape-Club/


----------



## baksteen8168 (28/5/14)

Matthee said:


> http://www.ecigssa.co.za/forums/Vape-Club/



Thanks Matthee

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S3 using Tapatalk.


----------



## Smokyg (28/5/14)

Matthee said:


> http://www.ecigssa.co.za/forums/Vape-Club/


Thanks @Matthee


----------



## ET (28/5/14)

i thought the first rule of vape club was you don't talk about vape club?

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## baksteen8168 (28/5/14)

denizenx said:


> i thought the first rule of vape club was you don't talk about vape club?



No, thats the second rule... duh... 

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S3 using Tapatalk.

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## annemarievdh (28/5/14)

denizenx said:


> i thought the first rule of vape club was you don't talk about vape club?



Hahahaha then how is the vaping word gona spread ??


----------



## TylerD (28/5/14)

denizenx said:


> i thought the first rule of vape club was you don't talk about vape club?


No, that is the second rule, the first rule is YOU DO NOT TALK ABOUT VAPE CLUB!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## baksteen8168 (28/5/14)

annemarievdh said:


> Hahahaha then how is the vaping word gona spread ??



Nobody knows how... it just does... 

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S3 using Tapatalk.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------

